# HagonNag update #2



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Sorry I've been absent a little, but my days are a blur of sleeping, being jabbed, tested, sleeping, ... those of you who have been hospitalized understand. I'll try to bring y'all up to date.

I'm still in the hospital. The wreck was last Sunday morning. IF my chest tube continues as it's been going it will be removed tomorrow. They took me off the IV fluids yesterday, although the IV is still in just in case. Today for the first day, there was no blood in the chest tube. Heart telemetry was removed yesterday. I'm still on oxygen and I need it. I'm supposed to walk to the end of the hall and back 3 times a day and I about collapse by the time I'm back. I can't talk without the oxygen, I can't make it to the bathroom without it. They keep telling me it's temporary, and I keep trying to believe them. ANYTHING exhausts me.
I'm stretching out the pain meds and (curiously to me) because most of the damage was done about shoulder height up...it doesn't hurt tremendously to breath. I guess the lower ribs move more and mine are still intact!

I'm having some problems reinflating the right lung...it's taking longer than expected. I think it might have something to do with the flailed ribs under my collar bone...my neck/collarbone area is still swollen and you can see it go up and down when I breath. At least I no longer hear washing machine sounds from it when I breathe! It was the oddest sound and sensation!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hag, it is wonderful to see you back and I am so glad that you are doing so well so soon after such a horrible accident. Rest assured, there are still plenty of jingles and prayers headed your way from Texas. I hope the rest of your recovery is uneventful and quick.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

The flowers everyone sent to me are WONDERFUL. It may not have been what was planned, but it's wonderful. The tons of star gazer lilies and roses make the room smell wonderful and everyone who comes in remarks about it. They're amazed when I tell them it's from my online community, the Horse Forum! This is a very special place filled with great people.

After the chest tube comes out, they'll probably keep me for at least another 24 hours...so it will be Monday evening at the earliest when I get home. (I think) Jim and Iridehorses went riding this morning and when I told my nurse my husband was riding and wouldn't be in, she just about flipped! I guess only another horse person would understand.
LOL. 

I haven't posted about how wonderful my DH Jim and Bill (Iridehorses) have been through all of this. They literally saved my life. If those cracks in C1 or C2 had been mishandled, I might have ended up just like Christopher Reeves (without his resources!)I'll be forever grateful! Jim's eating dinner tonight with Bill and his wife. Every available minute he's been spending with me at the hospital and Jodie thought he might like some REAL food.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

God bless you and the angels that took care of you. You seem so strong and I admire how your spirits have remained up during this whole adventure. Continued prayers and healing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

There are still new bruises showing up...They went DEEP. My upper right arm is almost black and now I know why I couldn't move it. It looks like I've been mugged. Bruises are showing up around the side of my head/temple --- After all this time! My helmet is being replaced.

Word of my accident is spreading through our local horse community and can you believe that we are getting phone calls enquiring about Mr. Big Stuff? People are weird. Jim and I have decided that first we'll take him to our vet, get him thoroughly checked over and discuss his fate with the vet. If there is a cause we haven't found that makes sense, I might be inclined to spare him. But given his temperament of constant one-upmanship, that inclination might be iffy. He's exactly the kind of oh so smart horse that once he learns he can get away with something..... You HAVE to win every dispute with this horse. He keeps track. So far he's happy and healthy (outwardly) and doesn't seem to have a worry in the world.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Take your time with Big......no need to act to fast.....

Glad you're moving around.....


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, I hope you are getting better every day and using the forum to distract you from the pain and memories. you are so lucky to have good friends and a supportive husband. good quality people tend to attract good quality friends. It's a fact.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

*Latest news --- Monday*

A little setback. I was supposed to go home today, but I'm staying. The right lung still refuses to expand into the top of my chest. If it is isn't up tomorrow morning, I'm scheduled to go to the OR for insertion of a chest tube high up near the swelling between my collar bone and neck. They think that is keeping the lung from totally inflating and a chest tube would drain it and help encourage the lung to inflate. At least that's how I understand it. My regular, big chest tube came out yesterday. Today is day 8 in the hospital. If I stay much longer, I'm going to start wanting to decorate...pictures on the wall, new curtains...and somebody really ought to sack the cook and replace her!

My staff sent a big tin of Dove milk chocolate pieces (which I have been resolutely avoiding) and I'm offering this stash to the nurses to dip into whenever they bring my pain meds, take my vitals, etc. I wouldn't swear there is a connection but my pain meds always come on time or as soon as I ask for them...every time! LOL

Because most of the damage is high up on my chest, an epidural can't be done...so morphine shots and lortabs are my friends! Every day is getting easier...it's just that swelling and the pesky lung keeping me from going home. I NEED to go home. I made my husband a bet that I'll be riding again by at least the end of October. I do NOT intend to lose. :lol:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Hag, sorry to hear about your setback, but glad to hear about the things going right.

Hang in there, girl! You have a lot of people pulling for you.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Since my husband was recently in the hospital (emergency surgery) I understand your restlessness-BUT-please let the hospital get you stable before you go home. Going back is even worse. Give yourself a chance to heal & for the bones to start mending. That drive home is no picnic, either. If they send you home w/ pain meds-try to have them in hand Before you leave the hospital. Hope your recovery is speedy & you come to peace w/your decision about Mr. Big.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Good thoughts Cacowgirl.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Bummer about your setback, but it sounds like you are getting better! Glad to hear it!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

the count down for october begins  dont let this be a setback but a step forward seeing as now you can become a hospital decorator (sp)  

prayers that you are out of the hospital and have an inflated lung soon so you can have the hubby wait on you hand and foot


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

ROFL (Or I would if I could!) ROLF

Thanks! I wouldn't want anyone to think that I'm not following the Doctor's orders. This wreck made a big impression on me. I'm doing as I'm told! October may be unrealistic given the breaks and cracks, but you have to have a goal. AND...the longer I stay off the back of a horse, the harder it will be to climb on. My imagination is just too vivid. 

No matter what happens to Big, I will never ride him again. Never. So, I WILL get another horse, but I'm going to take my sweet time doing it. Big was a challenge and he taught me a lot. Got to go...I'll be back.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

i just noticed your signature. LOL!!! I might have to borrow that sometime, if you dont' mind.

Glad to see you are participating on the forum here and there, too.

Cheers!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

HUMPH!!

You need Dr. Finch to work on that lung. I can get it inflated. I have just the thing....















I am so glad things are improving for you. Just don't push yourself.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm so glad to see you on the forum and obviously getting better. I'm also glad to see that you have determined not to let Mr. Big have a crack at finishing you off. Even if you find a reason not to put him down, let someone else figure out the behavioural stuff. 

Life is just too short to deal with a horse that just won't get with the program! Spoken from one who has just been there, done that, minus the severe injuries. 

Your husband sounds like a big dream, very understanding. Mine is very sweet and kind and I know very well that if Mr. Big was my horse and hurt me like you, that horse would not be there when I got home. There might be a new mound in the back pasture but MB would not be in his stall. I'm also thinking that DH would not have involved a vet, more like a 45.


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

Still pulling for you. Someone else said it but I'll second, third and fourth it---get pain medication before you leave the hospital because that car ride home can be excruciatingly painful.

Dreamcatcher--my DH would have done the exact same thing.
Allison--that's too funny!


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Back again, laughing! Tiny, you borrow anything you like!

Dr. Finch, I think I'll pass...EEEWwwwwwww

Dreamcatcher, I quite agree! My husband is wonderful. I really don't know if I'll ever see Big again, but I'm assuming I will. Jim thinks a lot before he makes a decision and he's determined that whatever decision is made about Big...it will be my decision and one that I won't second guess myself about later and beat myself up over. (thats a grammatical hot mess) So Big is safe for now.

Part of the puzzle is that this is so unlike Big. He's always been an in your face, make me, kind of horse and very opinionated. When I first got him 7 or 8 years ago, he was a total challenge. Not a mean bone in his body, but willful and the kind of horse that will test you to the max before he's going to give you any kind of trust. We've conquered his cranky biting, nipping..He learned that there was no way he could intimidate me and I wouldn't put up with anything from him. He crowhopped and bucked a little when frustrated, and he learned that it didn't do him any good...I stayed on and he worked harder. He turned into a horse that I really felt safe on. He was INCREDIBLY brave and would take the lead when other horses balked. Iridehorses got on him once and asked me why I didn't sell him and get a decent horse! LOL... but even he came around and said that Big was perfect for me! And I have to admit that part of me was sort of proud of the fact that I rode him when others (having witnessed some of our disagreements) wouldn't get on him. He never did anything to put me in danger: after 7-8 years, we were a team. I knew exactly how he would react in any situation. So this is a total mystery. I can only think that maybe the cancer spread somewhere else in his body or went to his brain. 

Whether it's the cancer or just his behavior, no one (If I have any say in it) will ever ride him again. He went with no warning from walking down a trail, to rodeo bronc to quietly grazing horse in about the time it would take you to toss aside a kleenex. It was just totally bizarre.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I totally understand your decision, whether you put him down or not, it's your call and I get it, either way. LOL! I just know what would happen here, hubby is not so understanding. For one thing, if I were in your hospital bed, he'd have to deal with the stallions and foals and that's just something that would p*ss him off right from the jump! ROFL! So Big wouldn't be on his good books for that alone, the extra work and hurting me a distant 3rd. 

Keep on smilin' and I'm hoping your lung decides to cooperate. Those flail chests are a booger and realllly cause breathing difficulties til they heal. Just think how much fun you're going to have walking into a restaurant all black & blue and green and purple......HAH!!! People will really wonder what you've been up to, or what your hubby has been!


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

HagonNag, I am just now seeing the posts of your accident and injuries! So relieved to hear that you are on the mend, albeit not as quickly as you would like. 

I agree with the others who have said to do 'your time' in the hospital now rather than risk being readmitted. Your best shot at being astride a horse in 90 days are to think of yourself as being in training. You have to be able to breathe before you can walk, walk before you mount, and post before you can lope. (wasn't that clever, sort of?) 

Also, I'll share with you that cottage cheese is your friend. K2 is a substance that is found in foods, also available in a supplement, and is required for calcium to do its job in rebuilding bone. K2 helps the body lay down a lacy network of tissue upon which calcium is deposited to make bone (layman's terms). New research shows that K2 is abundant in fermented foods (cottage cheese, curd cheese, sauerkraut, and natto - fermented soy). When taken with D3 (note the 3) available in pills, the remodeling of bone is even faster. 

I broke my arm 6 weeks before my son's wedding, and everyone was sure I'd be in a cast for the pictures. I ate cottage cheese every day and the doc was amazed at how fast it healed. Apparently it was broken even worse than they originally thought but it healed enough that I was out of the cast in 5 weeks. ETA - got this good advice from my ER doc, who raced greyhounds and this is their trick to heal their delicate bones. 

Also, I'd like to say that the idea of feeding chocolate to the nurses who bring your meds reminded me of clicker training!  I'd glad you're having such good results!  

Good luck with the decision on Mr. Big. I fully support you in being cautious and careful, and it's not anyone else's business what you decide to do. There will be folks who strongly agree or strongly disagree, regardless of what you decide to do - you know your horse and you know that you can't live with yourself worrying about him in someone else's hands, or worrying about him hurting someone else. The worst almost happened to you; if he leaves your control and people know that he is an experienced, well-trained horse, they could take chances with putting someone up on him despite his history - a less experienced rider than you might end up on their final ride. I wish you peace with whatever you decide. 

Finally, I'll try to keep watching for your updates. I'm sending healing prayers your way, and I hope you continue to mend, and mend quickly.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Just saying here, I think Dr Finch may not have medical qualifications, take their advice with a pinch of salt:lol:

Glad you have a goal, and hell even if you sit on a horse and get led around the arena you will be riding, so I think that may be totally doable, but I knwo you will listen to your docs and your body and will go forward at the right pace for you, but it makes it so much easier if you have that goal in sight.

As to Mr Big, as you say no hurry, you have made the first decision, you wont ride him, the rest can wait. You know whatever you decide to do we will all support you in it, it is a difficult call, and you want to be sure in your heart that it is the right one.

I admire you resisting the chocolate, I'm darn sure that I would not be able to resist, in fact I'm thinking of asking DS to hide the stash he brought back from the UK upstairs, because if I am stuck down here with it after my knee surgery, on;y one of us will survive LOL.

Oh and yes, I give another vote for getting ahead on the pain pills for the drive home, don't try and be a hero with that one.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm way too old now for horsie excitement. I've had my fill. I'll be looking for a deadbroke confidence builder that wouldn't think of challenging me. I'm going to be incredibly picky. Old bones don't heal fast.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

HagonNag, are they planning on sending you home with your own personal morphine drip? They are so wonderful in times like these. When you start to feel pain, you press a button and it goes away.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

WOW! You guys are fast! I type, there's replies. 

Dreamcatcher: Yeah, my bruising is spectacular. I'd post pictures but no one goes on the web to get sick. LOL I guess Jim has decided to re-up my contract. This Nov. it will be 42 years we've been married. He DID point out to me that he could have pulled a Tony Soprano move there in the woods and no one would have known! Hah...he's always looking for bonus points! LOL

Ladytrails: Thanks for the information about cottage cheese. I've always loved it and I've asked for it here in the hospital. It's going on my daily menu...along with B3. I'll take all the help I can get. Thanks for the compliment about the riding. I'm really not all that experienced. I'm experienced on Mr. Big Stuff.
I know how to deal with horses who have a napolean complex and like to bluff you. If I came face to face with a serious, determined horse?... I'd back off REAL fast. Big just wanted to have his way all the time...once he learned he couldn't, he gave in. But he was non-discriminatory. He tried everyone.  

ETA: OMG I'm talking about him in the past tense.....

Golden, the only way I can resist the chocolate is to keep it on the window ledge..I can't reach it!!! It's no great moral feat to avoid it, when you can't reach it! LOLOL

The ride home from the hospital is less than 2 miles. I'm asking for one last morphine shot before I leave. My daughter is coming up from Orlando (10 hrs.away) to stay with me for a week and help Jim take care of me..the cats, the dog, the horses. My dog, Duck the trail dog extraordinary, may have a melt down when I get home. He laid down by my head and wasn't real happy when the ems guys hauled me away. He's been missing me.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

HagonNag said:


> ETA: OMG I'm talking about him in the past tense.....
> 
> .


That's only because your riding relationship has come to an end, so that is past, now it is time to plan the future, whatever that looks like.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

I bet your puppy will be exstatic to see you. Im a great believer in animals helping the healing process. 
Andi think its great that youve set a goal for getting back in the saddle. Even if you dont quite meet it itll be a great motivator for those times where the recovery is partcularly difficult. Whiskey (my new lease) and i are pulling for you!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I've been away from the forum for a couple of days so I missed this (students and fair shows). Glad to hear you're doing better. Keep the good updates coming!


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

*I'm home!*

Dr. Finch's remedy worked! My right lung saw that bicycle pump she was planning to use and decided to get with the program. Early morning x-rays showed it was fully inflated so the Dr. kicked me out. 9 days in the hospital is enough for anyone!

So now I'm home: achy and hurting but home! I have an appt. with the dr. in two weeks. Till then I can do whatever I want to do and he looked at me and said he didn't think I'd want to do much. <grin> The man is a genius! I'm not real fond of moving unless I'm full of pain meds and I keep falling asleep unexpectedly...but I'm home! No second chest tube, and I owe it all to Allison. She scared my right lung into completely filling the available space. Good Job, Girl.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

YAY YOUR HOME  :happydance::happydance::happydance:

take it easy and make sure you doggy doesnt jump on you from all the excitement of having you home finally 

feel better and get some rest


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That's great, now take it easy and don't try and do anything for a few days, just try and enjoy being waited on.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So glad you're home-let your family help you,the body mends while you are asleep,so don't rush into things. Give your body a chance. I'll bet your dog is happy now, too! Keep us posted!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Glad to hear you are home! That's wonderful news


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

There's no place like home, there's no place like home, there's no place like home , there's . . .


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Yay, great news! Now lest you decide to do too much, don't forget that your husband knows how to hobble and ground tie!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

milk it. let them serve you haha! glad youre home!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Glad to know I was able to scare that lung into cooperating. Dr Finch is always ready to help.....











I've decided to try some dentistry too. Anyone need help there?












Hag, I'm so glad things are going well for you.


----------



## JoesMom (Jun 19, 2012)

So sorry to hear your horse laid you up for so long. Glad to hear you are home. Past tense is okay when it comes to your riding a horse like that. Take it easy and let your DD and DH wait on you hand and foot. Keep your progress going, but don't overdo it, Please!

Healing thoughts and prayers for your speedy recovery.


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

Glad you are home. It's so much easier to truly and deeply rest in a familiar environment. 

I can't let my DH see pics of Dr. Finch's office. It is too darn hard to get him to a regular dentist!!!!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok so... Now you should probably do that laundry and those dishes huh? Maybe feed the husband? Sheesh... Did you take a long enough break?

I'm really glad you made it home. I was pretty worried when you mentioned the set-back. Glad to hear you are headed in the right direction!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Glad to hear your home! 
9 days is plenty for a vacation let alone a stay in the hospital...especially with Dr. Finch...sheesh! That would speed anyone into recovery!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Dear Dr Finch, 

I wish to make a complaint, (this must be read in this voice 



 )
I have an aversion to dentists, and seeing your photo has driven that onto an all out phobia.

You will shortly be receiving a letter from my lawyer regarding the mental anguish that picture gave me, I still belive you to be a charlatan and a fraud BTW.

____________________________________________________________

HoN, hope that you are settled in and comfortable at home, and that everyone is spoiling you, I bet the food has improved a lot!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Aw, GH, you are such a weenie!! This dentist is MY HERO!! Sue him instead!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Glad you are home & on the mend. By the way, I would slap a malpractice suit on that Dr. Finch, she's a bit of a quack!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Allison Finch said:


> Aw, GH, you are such a weenie!!












Yup guilty as charged







chicken that's me, not even watching the clip


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

GH, I have a complaint! It's not nice to make the crunched lady laugh! (I LOVE Monty Python!)

Dr. Finch, My husband saw your gloved hand and wanted to know just what kind of forum I was on...and I think he trembled a little! LOL


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

waresbear said:


> Glad you are home & on the mend. By the way, I would slap a malpractice suit on that Dr. Finch, she's a bit of a quack!


I have it on good authority that finches don't quack. Neither does my dog, Duck. Iridehorses, on the otherhand, has a phone that quacks every day at 7 p.m. to remind him to put up his ducks so the coyotes don't get them. 

Dr. Finch's treatment was so painless, quick, AND CHEAP...that I'm referring all my horsy friends to her! It's amazing what a little fear will do.

Is it obvious that the pain pill just kicked in???? LOLOL


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

HagonNag said:


> GH, I have a complaint! It's not nice to make the crunched lady laugh! (I LOVE Monty Python!)


Laughter is the best medicine. Perhaps start with giggles though!

Glad to hear you are on the mend.

Hang in there! My husband won his first sorting buckle 5 months after an ordeal like yours. (broke his ribs, back and shoulder)


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

WOW, MLS!

Your DH is one tough dude!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I actually forwarded that video link to my dentist. She got a laugh. 

"No laughing! You Vil Not Laugh! Ve have ways of dealing with people like you."


----------

